

Irrational Human Behaviors and How to Leverage Them to Improve Web Marketing - johns
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/10-irrational-human-behaviors-how-to-leverage-them-to-improve-web-marketing

======
russell
It's a discussion of an outline of a book, but it's better than that sounds.
For example, if you are selling something on line also sell a premium version.
The comparison with the premium version raises the perceived value of the
standard version. Another: free shipping is far more compelling than very
cheap shipping, works with my GF, People who masturbate while shopping make
irrational decisions. Probably not generally applicable.

Most of the items are worth thinking about, especially premium product
placement.

